
The Ultimate HTML5 Tutorials and Useful Techniques - binarray2000
http://www.dzinepress.com/2011/04/the-ultimate-html5-tutorials-and-useful-techniques/
======
geoffw8
Weird, loaded and put me at the bottom of the page. HTML5 Technique? ;)

~~~
AgnesLam
Maybe it was fixed ... it works fine for me.

------
bballbackus
Can we avoid these types of submissions in the future? This article isn't
trying to educate the readers with anything in particular, HTML5 is just a
buzz word and by dumping a ton of links about the topic they can drive traffic
to their site. Just look at the content: there are two articles about "Drag
and Drop with HTML5", a half dozen articles about writing HTML5 that is
backwards compatible and cross-browser, and another half dozen articles that
are just generically talking about how to create a page with HTML5 from
scratch.

------
delinka
Chrome does indeed jump way down the page on load. No idea what possible
"technique" this would be other than "weird out the reader."

------
epynonymous
here are some of my favorites:

<http://diveintohtml5.org>

[http://www.amazon.com/Introducing-HTML5-Voices-That-
Matter/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Introducing-HTML5-Voices-That-
Matter/dp/0321687299/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1301199843&sr=8-1)

------
domness
Links just return back to the same page, and right at the bottom..

------
lean
Usually don't see these blogspam "32 Great Links About [keyword]" on HN.

